# Athens Buck commander commercial



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Awe darn it! I can't watch you-tube videos at work, I will have to wait until I get home tonight!


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

that is freakin sweet!!!! great job!!


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Cool looking commercial. Best of luck.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

Great commercial........edgey :smokin:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Jason that is sweet!! The only thing it is missing is.................ME and my ACCOMPLICE!!:wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats one of the best commercials I've seen very cool, like the black and white good choice!!!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

nice :wink:


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice commercial.


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats a kool commercial.

Sure is "Assassinesqe" !


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

that's a great first commercial for any bow company..between the Athens line of bows for 2010, the duck/buck commanders and the other people that athens has representing them this coming year..staff shooters ect..this is going to be one of the top 5 selling bows on the charts for the next couple of years


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Jason

Great bow commercial! Be proud of that one!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great commercial, cant wait to see it on TV!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Awesome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree. Cant wait to see that one on the OC.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very well done, it's sure to get some attention!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

BOHO said:


> I agree. Cant wait to see that one on the OC.


Me to then I can show my wife, she just dosn't understand how sweet these bows are!!!


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nicely done Jason! Kind of gave me a mixed feeling... between a woody and the chills.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Cool stuff, I like it. :darkbeer:


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

thats nice, I really like it!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

midmojeff said:


> very nicely done jason! Kind of gave me a mixed feeling... *between a woody and the chills*.



:roflmao:


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

*Awsome commercial*

Great!!! commercial Jason . Now all we need is the Buck Commander show on the Outdoor channel featuring Jason and Rodney. That would be cool too. Great job Athens crew. Lookout M------ and H---- here comes Athens


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet clip. I bet its going to generate quite a bit of interest!! The bows are going to sell themselves!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Great commercial, I really like the way it was filmed...
As far as putting Jason & Rodney on TV...We dont need to do that, Jason would never get any bows out after that, he'd be high rolling and jet setting around the world.
The fame would just go to Rodney's head and he'd stop answering emails and stuff and then the next thing you know he'd be shaving his head like Brittany Spears back in her crazy days then he'd be photographed out clubbing at night in a mini skirt with no panties on...We really dont need to see that stuff anywhere. ukey:


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Very well done!!!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Great commercial, I really like the way it was filmed...
> As far as putting Jason & Rodney on TV...We dont need to do that, Jason would never get any bows out after that, he'd be high rolling and jet setting around the world.
> The fame would just go to Rodney's head and he'd stop answering emails and stuff and then the next thing you know he'd be shaving his head like Brittany Spears back in her crazy days then he'd be photographed out clubbing at night in a mini skirt with no panties on...We really dont need to see that stuff anywhere. ukey:


Keep talkin like that and you'll make LeEarl jelous! He got dibs on the bikini shoot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Great commercial, I really like the way it was filmed...
> As far as putting Jason & Rodney on TV...We dont need to do that, Jason would never get any bows out after that, he'd be high rolling and jet setting around the world.
> The fame would just go to Rodney's head and he'd stop answering emails and stuff and then the next thing you know he'd be shaving his head like Brittany Spears back in her crazy days then he'd be photographed out clubbing at night in a mini skirt with no panties on...We really dont need to see that stuff anywhere. ukey:


:lol3: when Rodney catches up with you...:uzi: !


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Neat commercial! Is that show airing right now or is it later in the year? I can't seem to find it on my Dish.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hoobilly said:


> :lol3: when Rodney catches up with you...:uzi: !


Ah Rodney knows I'm just joking around..I'm sure he'll survive.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Love the ending.....the sweet "thwack" of success.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Great commercial, I really like the way it was filmed...
> As far as putting Jason & Rodney on TV...We dont need to do that, Jason would never get any bows out after that, he'd be high rolling and jet setting around the world.
> The fame would just go to Rodney's head and he'd stop answering emails and stuff and then the next thing you know he'd be shaving his head like Brittany Spears back in her crazy days then he'd be photographed out clubbing at night in a mini skirt with no panties on...We really dont need to see that stuff anywhere. ukey:


I can assure you there wont be any pics of me in anything less than full camo..... 

ukey: is right


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> I can assure you there wont be any pics of me in anything less than full camo.....
> 
> ukey: is right


Come on Rodney, dont sell yourself short "lol"...:wink:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

J-Daddy said:


> Great commercial, I really like the way it was filmed...
> As far as putting Jason & Rodney on TV...We dont need to do that, Jason would never get any bows out after that, he'd be high rolling and jet setting around the world.
> The fame would just go to Rodney's head and he'd stop answering emails and stuff and then the next thing you know he'd be shaving his head like Brittany Spears back in her crazy days then he'd be photographed out clubbing at night in a mini skirt with no panties on...We really dont need to see that stuff anywhere. ukey:


I wonder if Rodney found this as funny as I did!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

onetohunt said:


> I wonder if Rodney found this as funny as I did!!


I can only hope he did...He hasnt sent me any dirty or threatening PM's so I guess he got a little laugh out of it.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Scared the Crap out of me....:tongue:


AWESOME !!!


Very Original!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

onetohunt said:


> I wonder if Rodney found this as funny as I did!!


Actually a little more disturbing than funny....


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Just a little bump because if you haven't seen you will enjoy it!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Calling........:wink:


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome commercial guys!!!!:wink:


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

That is one commercial I liked watching. Great commercial.


----------



## GM3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

:bump: For a great company check it out!!


----------



## Slade233 (Aug 3, 2009)

thats an awesome commercial. way to go!


----------

